# British citizen back in the EU after 12 years



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I've been living out of Spain and the U.K for quite a while now and need some advice.

I'm a British born citizen of the U.K and also have an Irish passport. I've just moved back to Spain and would like some advice about getting sorted.

The first question is in regards to a drivers licence. I never actually passed my test before I left so would like to get one. I'm currently living in Spain near Gibraltar and would like to know which country is the best option for me to get one (as a British citizen) and how to get one. Furthermore does anyone know which one would be easier in regards to timeframe, usefulness etc?

Secondly, can anyone point me in the right direction in regards to higher education. I have 1/2 a business degree I have yet to finish and would like to use those credits to finish it somewhere. If I was to do that in Spain or Gibraltar, is that possible? Furthermore, as an eu citizen does that help at all, and which would be cheaper?

I'm guessing these issues mig be complicated but if anyone can offer any direction or advise that would be great.

Thanks guys.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been living out of Spain and the U.K for quite a while now and need some advice.
> 
> ...


As a resident of Spain, you have no choice but to take the driving test in Spain.

I'll leave the degree question to someone who knows more about that than I do


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I'm actually not a citizen of either Gibraltar or Spain myself. I'm guessing that makes things more difficult..?

I'll will start working in one of them very soon but before I make that commitment I'm trying to establish where is best for things like driving license, health care etc...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm actually not a citizen of either Gibraltar or Spain myself. I'm guessing that makes things more difficult..?
> 
> I'll will start working in one of them very soon but before I make that commitment I'm trying to establish where is best for things like driving license, health care etc...


It has nothing to do with nationality / citizenship. It's residency that dictates where you take the driving test.

You say you live in Spain - which means that you're resident in Spain. So you can only take a driving test in Spain.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Re a degree.

Seems to me you would be well to consider The Open University.http://www.openuniversity.edu

You could then study in English and at a pace to suit yourself.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

ccm47 said:


> Re a degree.
> 
> Seems to me you would be well to consider The Open University.Home | The Open University
> 
> You could then study in English and at a pace to suit yourself.


Thankyou buddy

There's also the UOL int programs which look good so I'll check them both out.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Thanks

However I may well be working in Gibraltar, does that mean I can get a license there?

To be honest my options are quite open at the moment in regards to either Gib or Spain, so if anyone can answer which of these options will be best for a U.K. citizen between that would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks
> 
> However I may well be working in Gibraltar, does that mean I can get a license there?
> 
> To be honest my options are quite open at the moment in regards to either Gib or Spain, so if anyone can answer which of these options will be best for a U.K. citizen between that would be great.


No - you have to be resident, not just working there.

If you don't speak Spanish it would be easier to take the test on Gib I suppose. 

I don't see what nationality has to do with it though :confused2:


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Thanks 

How strange about Gib: can get free health services if working there as reciprocal but can't get a driving license...

Will do some more looking

Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks
> 
> How strange about Gib: can get free health services if working there as reciprocal but can't get a driving license...
> 
> ...


Healthcare access on Gib is contribution based .:Gibraltar Health Authority - Providing health care to the residents of and visitors to Gibraltar:. All countries have different rules for healthcare entitlement.

Taking a driving test is residence based. That's pretty much the same in all countries https://www.gibraltar.gov.gi/new/driving-licences


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Thankyou so much!

I'll have a good read through later! 

Great stuff!


----------

